
The slowest curl vendors of all time - kreetx
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/08/01/the-slowest-curl-vendors-of-all-time/
======
rurban
I thought HP is still the leader in slowest updates. 1000 days could be them
as well. Don't they do distros anymore?

------
erikig
I hope that little name and shame will get the big boys to take notice.

